# black vivarium



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking for a black vivarium... just normal 3ft ones like the Vivexotic range but black... because i'm awkward like that... guessing it means getting someone to make them for me? 

If i had room in the house to sit and make one i would but i'd destroy the flat lol and probably the viv :whistling2:

Seen the odd few custom ones but they're made by people miles away who would want a fortune to deliver them... (i'm in London with no car)

Just looking to price it up at the mo' nothing urgent and set in stone... might just behave and just get beech ones off SPS for cheap


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Vivarium Cabinet 36x15x22

Any good?


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Vivarium Cabinet 36x15x22
> 
> Any good?


brill! thanks!

shame they're twice the price of the vivexotic ones though  plenty of time to save i guess!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

My "localish" reptile shop called crystal palace reptiles had in their shop a list of lots of different coloured viv's that they can supply including black. I don't think they advertise on their website about it but maybe you could phone them and check. If price is right maybe worth a trip or maybe they can deliver. 

Just google crystalpalacereptiles.com and get their number. And while you do that I will do another search for other online shops that may do them. Or find someone good at DIY who maybe able to make you one!!!!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> My "localish" reptile shop called crystal palace reptiles had in their shop a list of lots of different coloured viv's that they can supply including black. I don't think they advertise on their website about it but maybe you could phone them and check. If price is right maybe worth a trip or maybe they can deliver.
> 
> Just google crystalpalacereptiles.com and get their number. And while you do that I will do another search for other online shops that may do them. Or find someone good at DIY who maybe able to make you one!!!!


:lol2: i was there today!  small world... but their's seemed a bit pricey too

But luck would have it, i trawled through ebay and found a company in Sussex that make them and deliver for reasonable cost, be about £50 each

Top»Catalog»VIVARIUMS»STANDARD VIVARIUMS» - Southdown Aquatics

they've only started doing it recently by the looks of things :2thumb: might give them a whirl


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh cool let me know how you get on with them I live near Brighton so if any good I may use them in the future.

It's always going to be more expensive buying from a shop than a online company that will mass sell vivexotics.... It's a shame, yes my vivexotic viv is nice and it was a good price but I'm all for having a better choice in make's.

I not been to crystal palace in 2 months did you see anything extra nice


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Oooh cool let me know how you get on with them I live near Brighton so if any good I may use them in the future.
> 
> It's always going to be more expensive buying from a shop than a online company that will mass sell vivexotics.... It's a shame, yes my vivexotic viv is nice and it was a good price but I'm all for having a better choice in make's.
> 
> I not been to crystal palace in 2 months did you see anything extra nice



lol it's always nice... shame i was under orders that this was just for a look:lol2: even though i fell in love with a barmy dancing albino hoggy!! and a couple of very cool retics... i think my other half would disown me!! although the price tag on those rare morph make me nearly faint!

I'll drop these guys a line this week see how much it'll be to get them sent up and everything  they look pretty decent in the pics and says they arrive flat packed same as Vivexotic, flat pack assembly i can deal with :lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

When you contact them check to make sure they come with glass doors because none of the pix show any glass an no mention in any description mentions glass......!


I know what you mean about crystal palace and some of the prices for morphs lol I wanted the pair of armadillo lizards they had on the website but £3995 is a bit much lol


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> When you contact them check to make sure they come with glass doors because none of the pix show any glass an no mention in any description mentions glass......!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about crystal palace and some of the prices for morphs lol I wanted the pair of armadillo lizards they had on the website but £3995 is a bit much lol



you sure? the pic i'm looking at has glass in? but i'll ask anyway... you never know and there's always a catch knowing my luck lol


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just looked at the tall viv's as my next viv will be arboreal and they show no glass in the pix silly me to assume that as what it was. 

Still no harm to double check though


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> I just looked at the tall viv's as my next viv will be arboreal and they show no glass in the pix silly me to assume that as what it was.
> 
> Still no harm to double check though


yeah, glass is probably the most fiddly bit to source and sort out if you make your own so would be really annoying to buy one and have it not come with any!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

It would be a clever way to be able to advertise low prices if you didn't supply the glass. 

The viv's look nice and I bet they look great in black. I think more people would buy black viv's to match tv's etc if they was more available


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> It would be a clever way to be able to advertise low prices if you didn't supply the glass.
> 
> The viv's look nice and I bet they look great in black. I think more people would buy black viv's to match tv's etc if they was more available


Yeah, plus I reckon with nice natural decoration/foliage and nice lighting having a black viv shows it off well. 

And yeah lol it'll match the rest of the furniture (I'm such a poncey girl!)


----------

